# Ecuador??



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Het does anyone know what, if any, species of piranha are indigenous to Ecuadorian waters??

Thanks in advance,


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The main ones of Rio Napo, P. nattereri, S. rhombeus, S. marginatus, and Pristobrycon striolatus. Quite a few undescribed Serrasalmus sp.


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

I have gotten a Golden Spilopleura from Peru, but it was at the border with ecuador and the river continues into that country


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

hmmmm, wonder if he is writing a book?


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

if you are writting a book, you can give coolD all the credit, as i give frank most his information around here.
email me for a picture you may want to add in your book


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> CoolD Posted on May 4 2003, 06:51 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> if you are writting a book, you can give coolD all the credit, as i give frank most his information around here.
> email me for a picture you may want to add in your book


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Writing a book, NO. Editing a book that others are writing chapters in, YES!!

For the future thats all, just making sure I'm on the ball.

Thanks to all who give up the info.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

my roomates girlfreind lives in ecuador.... He went down there over spring break and i told him to bring me somthing back...The natives thought he was weird when he started asking around, oh well maybe he will have better luck in argentinia.


----------

